# Anyone know this judge?



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

I just saw that one judge from USA is judging the show I want to compete in so I wonder if you could tell me more about him. His name is Ron Menaker.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ron Menaker, in addition to judging, is the Chairman of the Board of the AKC. He was a Giant Schnauzer breeder, and also showed Bedlington and Norfolk Terriers.


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

I didn't see this before... Thank you for answer...
I still don't know will I attend, there is speciallty the week after with UK judge so I'm not sure...
Do you maybe know what kind of goldens does he prefer?


----------

